# Portsoy fishermans boat sunk by vandals



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Fisherman Alastair Mathhew has blamed crab thieves for cutting the mooring ropes causing it to drift away from the pier , capsize and sink ( probably dried out on a rock on one hull and sank on the following high tide ). The vessel is not named but is a Catamaran valued at £30,000.


----------



## mark m (Jan 27, 2007)

*Bang out of order*

Aye Davie bang out of order ,hope they catch the person s responsible.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a hard time coming to terms with those who's only talent is to destroy others' source of income, or others' creation or others' peace or property. Feed 'em to the crabs.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Something similar happened recently to the boat belonging to a colleague of mine. That got caught in a gulley and was smashed up. Not nice.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm with you there, Treeve.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Disgraceful Davy! 

Totally pointless and dangerous - I hope the buggers get caught but I guess it is pretty unlikely unless there were eye-witnesses.

No doubt the insurance covers this sort thing but that is not the point. 

Regards,


Brian


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The reason they went onboard is the potter's up here have big blue 50 gallon drums ( covered in 1/2" holes to let water circulate ) that they tie to the side of the boat with their crabs and Lobsters in so they can land them in the mornings. The vandals apparently went aboard the boat to steal the crabs and Lobsters , probably didn't find as many Lobsters as they wanted ( got to be stolen to "order" probably to fill an order for a restaurant or hotel ) and decided to cut the mooring ropes out of spite. 

Thats the mans living they've taken away as it'll be months before the boat can be repaired and back in the water ( if it is repairable that all depends on the damage on the rocks , etc and the cost of rebuilding or replacing the engines and electronics ) so if it is found to be someone in the "trade" they should be forced to pay in full for the repairs and loss of earnings ( and pay in full for the replacement boat if thats whats needed ). I don't see why this mans insurance premiums should have to rise because of this ( as they will ) or even why the insurance company should have to pay out at all. If the thieves have houses take them from them , sell them and use the money to compensate the fisherman.

Makes my blood boil hearing about things like this. Inshore fishermen have a bad enough time making a decent living as it is without this happening to them !!! (MAD) (MAD) (Cloud) (Cloud)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I have always taken the view that to deprive a workman of the tools of his trade (whatever they are) is the lowest thing anyone could do. 

It makes my blood boil as well.

Brian


----------

